# Hatsumi Sensei Kuden Densho DVD's!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 15, 2008)

Okay has anyone bought or viewed any of the Kuden Densho DVD's put out on Sensei's classes.  If so what did you think?

Vol.'s 1 - 10 have been released starting coverage in 2003!

http://www.ninjutsu.com/store/product.php?productid=6207&cat=159&page=1


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jan 16, 2008)

I must buy them, neh?


----------



## kouryuu (Jan 20, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Okay has anyone bought or viewed any of the Kuden Densho DVD's put out on Sensei's classes. If so what did you think?
> 
> Vol.'s 1 - 10 have been released starting coverage in 2003!
> 
> http://www.ninjutsu.com/store/product.php?productid=6207&cat=159&page=1


 
I've got them all for this year Brian, they're quite good actually, for those that, like me, travel to Japan frequently it brings back lots of training memories that strengthen the notes tha may have been taken, especially if you were there at the time, i'm finding them invaluable.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm definately looking forward to getting the ones from when I have been there and when my friend's have been there.  I am glad to hear they are quite good and figured that they probably were.   Thanks for posting!


----------

